
Opera Mobile 12, and introducing Opera Mini Next - tbassetto
http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/2012/02/25/opera-mobile-12-and-introducing-opera-mini-next
======
thristian
_To help you, we've packaged up the Opera Mobile codebase into a desktop app
for Windows, Linux and Mac, so you can test locally. It's called Opera Mobile
Emulator._

I wish every mobile browser manufacturer did this.

~~~
masklinn
Yep.

Well platform browsers kinda-sorta have this... if you install their SDK and
run the bundled emulator/simulator (which may or may not be a pain, and may or
may not be possible at all depending on your development platform).

------
Maxious
Omission from blog post but not android market changelog: "Added Flash support
on Android 4.0.3" Now I have no reason to use stock Android browser again!

Opera Mobile: come for the speed, stay for the HTML5.

------
majani
Why doesn't tech media consider Opera Mini when writing about browser wars?
It's always Chrome this or Firefox that, but somehow Opera Mini and its 100
million users are not worthy?

~~~
masklinn
> Why doesn't tech media consider Opera Mini when writing about browser wars?

Because most of the "tech media browser wars" is about desktop browsers? I
mean you could ask the exact same question about Safari, nobody cares about it
on the desktop, but on mobile…

------
rohitarondekar
Switched to using Opera Mini Next. I don't like the social home page but it
can be switched off. The speed dial looks really nice and over all the browser
is responsive. Great work as usual from Opera! Allows my aging Nokia N73 to
browse the web in a sane way.

------
ZeroGravitas
I thought I read that, at least on Android, that Opera was going to merge
Mobile and Mini early this year. Did I just imagine that?

~~~
rplnt
I'd say that Mini is a subset of Mobile. And if you can use Mobile you have no
reason to use Mini. Mobile is not available on iPhone (doe to Apple's market
restrictions) and on many older devices.

~~~
mononcqc
Not exactly. Mini compresses far more than what Mobile can do (when going
through the Opera proxies is enabled with Turbo), and is useful on networks
that are extremely slow or when you want to use as little bandwidth as
possible.

The chain of efficiency is basically: Mini > Mobile with Turbo > Mobile.

Unless they merge the Mini's mode into Mobile, you might still want to use
both.

------
vetler
Here's a video with some highlights:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtDf2AXCPP0&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtDf2AXCPP0&feature=player_embedded)

